
Computer algorithm picks history’s ‘most creative’ paintings - lisper
http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/06/computer-algorithm-picks-historys-most-creative-paintings/
======
lisper
What I really want to know is why there's this huge gap in the data set in the
18th century. Surely humans didn't just stop painting for 100 years or so?

